# destroyed my clavicle



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

overshot the landing on a DJ, there fixin it surgicaly 
any one else recover from something like this? Have any tips?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I just recovered from a busted one, in April. I was out for almost three months. Take calcium and vitamin D, to aid healing, and build stronger bones, than before. You also need to get ALOT OF SLEEP. All the healing is done while you are at rest. I slept 10-15 hours a day, the first three weeks- and the pain was gone by then. 

At 44 years old- I no longer huck my bike. I do not have the time to always recover from spills.....so I just ride XC now. At least I am much fitter now than when I was 25.


----------



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Wed. AM, of all things, ON MY F'N COMMUTE! Downhill street, intersection @ the bottom, and I was feeling playful ( insert at will: stupid, myopic, arrogant). But the combo of cross-traffic, strong discs -- esp. in front -- and new gloves that reduced feedback from the levers, let me let myself down.

I landed hard, on my helmet and (R) shoulder, hence the c-bone is in 3 pcs. Surgery is on Monday.


----------



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds like a similar break


----------



## PAbiker (Jun 30, 2008)

I just broke mine yesterday. I can feel for you, I know how painfull they can be. Thankfully, it was broken in only one place. I probably won't need surgery, unless it doesn't heel right. I broke it while jumping. Flipped over the handlebars and landed on my shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

*Hang in there.*

I broke mine badly and needed surgery also. They put in a plate and seven screws. It took a full year to heal completely so don't get discouraged when the xrays show it healing slow. I am riding harder than I was before now and so will you but it is a long process. The clavicle can be one of the slowest bones in the body to heal.


----------



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

catskillclimber said:


> I broke mine badly and needed surgery also. They put in a plate and seven screws. It took a full year to heal completely so don't get discouraged when the xrays show it healing slow. I am riding harder than I was before now and so will you but it is a long process. The clavicle can be one of the slowest bones in the body to heal.


ouch, the doc said 2months but being 15 doesnt hurt in terms of time of recovery


----------



## steelstump93 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Avoid surgery*



iridexc said:


> overshot the landing on a DJ, there fixin it surgicaly
> any one else recover from something like this? Have any tips?


If it's a single break try to avoid surgery. With surgery you'll have to imobilize it for several weeks, so now you'll have recovery and rehab. If you can go without surgery you can be back on the bike in as little as 3-4 weeks, riding trails in 5-6, and jumping off stuff in about 10. A basic surgery would probably double that, and apparantly (if it's multiple fractures) it can be several months.

Unlike one of the other posters my doc told me that the clavicle was one of the quicker healing bones, but that was without surgery/hardware.

Mine was a helmet/shoulder landing and it broke about 2 inches in from where it connect to the shoulder. The alighment wasn't ideal, but it heald fine and I was back on the trail in about 6 weeks. There was discomfort after about 30 minutes in the saddle (graduly went away after about a year). Push ups hurt the worst. I could only do them from my knees for the first 3 months, and it was probably 6 before I was back to normal push ups without much pain.

Good luck and heal fast.

SS93


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

just broke mine sunday- its in 3 pieces and seeing a specialist today...did dislocate my shoulder but fixed that before going to the er. by far the worst injury yet and would gladly take 2 broken ribs over this...good luck all in healing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2006)

my wife broke her collarbone in march .it was overlapping 3/4" Drs. told her it would grow back together and be alright .after 3 months of pain and misery they tell her it's not healing so surgery is needed.they plated & pinned it in june she still is in pain.they gave her lidocane pain patches to put on it that work wonders.but if she trys to go a day without it she's miserable.she's been able to do a few rides since but not without painkillers.she says the skin all around has no feeling but the shoulder hurts like hell.now they say the plate may have to come out if it the pain doesn't let up.the plate & screws alone cost on the bill was $16000.00 .I told her to ask if we get that money back if they take it back out.lol yea right.hopefully you'll have better luck than she's had.Best of luck Butch


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Does breaking a clavicle while skate boarding down Rabbit Ears Pass count? It does count as one of the dumber things I've done, it was 28 years ago and I still have some problems form it.

Bean


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

well i had somewhat good news, but being bored outta my damn mind for 6-8weeks isnt ggod news. anyways doc told me im lucky im sleeping 6-8hrs straight, but im also waiting to take my painkillers at bedtime which run out in 3 more days so after that we will see...lol anyways im hoping to atleast try to get on my trainer next week and start spinning-with halloween, thanksgiving and christmas falling into my time off ill weigh 400lbs by the time i recover. did finally look at my helmet which is toast-took a huge chunk outta the side of it where i hit my head- probably y i cant remember the crash. so as far as physical therapy goes to those that healed is there anything i can do to keep my arm strong somewhat while i heal?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

yakuzafreerider said:


> is there anything i can do to keep my arm strong somewhat while i heal?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The BEST thing you can do, is ball your hand in a fist tightly......then quickly release all your fingers, spread out, palm facing up. Repeat. Do this about 100 times a day. This will promote circulation to the affected arm, and retain muscle tone. In fact- I got Popeye forearms, just from doing this exercise every day, for the past two years. Proper blood circulation and plenty of bedrest, are key to growing muscle and healing fractures. Heal well....


----------



## PAbiker (Jun 30, 2008)

yakuzafreerider said:


> so as far as physical therapy goes to those that healed is there anything i can do to keep my arm strong somewhat while i heal?


You might know to do this already but my doctar said too keep moving my wrist and elbow. He said to take it out of my sling and stretch my elbow. This helps to keep your joints from getting stiff. How many pain killers did your doctor give? Mine gave me 50, should last a while. Not sure what I'll do when they run out.

Steelstump, my doctor said if I don't have surgery, later in life it could possibly fatigue faster than my other shoulder because the bone is shorter. Did you or anyone else have problems with this? The doctor said the coice is up too me. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## steelstump93 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Not sure?*



PAbiker said:


> Steelstump, my doctor said if I don't have surgery, later in life it could possibly fatigue faster than my other shoulder because the bone is shorter. Did you or anyone else have problems with this? The doctor said the coice is up too me. Any thoughts? Thanks.


Mine didn't over lap, it stayed end to end (like an offset butt joint, about 30-50% aligned) so I don't think the length is much different. They only thing the doctor warned me about for the future was a higher probability of arthritis. There is an older guy down the street(probably close to 60) who broke his maybe 8-10 years ago and his over lapped about an inch (no surgery). He retired a couple of years ago and probably rides more now than ever. When I talked to him about it he didn't mention anything about fatigue once it healed up completely, and it doesn't seem to cut into his saddle time (he's also in pretty good shape). I think that if you stretch regularly and keep good muscle tone (pushups, military press, etc.) you'll have a lot less trouble.

Take my advice with a grain of salt though. I broke it 2 years ago and I'm only 36, so I've got a lot more time for problems to start showing up.

The keys for me were 1. no surgery (but it was mostly a straight forward break) 2. stretching early on (at 2 weeks maybe) 3. weight bearing exercise as pain would allow (4 weeks?) and 4. getting back on the bike (started on a trainer ~4 weeks, logging road easy trail ~6).

The only time I really notice any discomfort is when I lay on that side for long periods, especially when camping (pad is not as comfy as a mattress).

I'd try and get a second opinion. There are definitely short term drawbacks with surgery, and there may also be long term drawbacks.

Good luck.

SS93


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

here within the first week ive been moving my arm a little to reduce stiffness in elbow, wrist and fingers...i plan to hit the trainer starting next week and hopefully third week very light lifting and stretching. im hoping this injury will in a way push me to get stronger in other areas while im off from work. im a little bummed because id be riding still right now cold or not but fuel my fire for spring...i do agree second opinions help. good luck all


----------



## ejh (Apr 1, 2007)

I broke mine the last race of the MSC,9/7/08. Had surgery on the 10th, some new Ti upgrades, and back on the bike racing cross. I still have some numness down my right forearm but getting better, Doc says may take till the end od the year to be all better. good luck and get better. I can't post the x-rays but if you want I can e-mail them to you.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

been out in the neighborhood on the road bike, and trainer twice this week- definately enjoyed riding 2 wheels again. cant believe how tired i am on those days. I started taking calcium supplements this week, and moving my arm slowly. this nice weather here just makes me wanna ride. so far so good just regular tylenol instead of the vicodin is helping pain.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, try to ease up on the narcotic painkillers- they can slow healing of the clavicle. 

To practice moving the arm, stand near a wall with your outstretched arm, and slowly claw your way up- as high as you can go. Do this every day, and soon you will regain movement.


----------



## PAbiker (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm moving mine a little now, and backing off the painkillers. I can't believe how much I'm missing biking. I'm dying to get out there again but that looks like a long ways away. At least the pain has finally eased up a bit.


----------



## ejh (Apr 1, 2007)

yes ditch the pain meds, pain is your friend. I never took any of the RX pain pills just some advil PM to sleep.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree no meds if you can bear it. had a followup exam thurs that went well...still 4 weeks before I can work (I hope) missing the bike is natural, been riding the road bike occassionaly in the neigjhborhood and trainer to just get out and moving. but it will do- id rather be on my dirtbag in the woods throwing down on some gnarl though.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

Now at a little over a month since I broke my clavicle Ive gotten back most of my movement, still can't put a lot of weight on it or make sudden moves with the left arm. But in time strength will return, muscles over my shoulder cramps up a lot after walking or standing for long lengths of time. Still been hitting the road bike on the trainer, and an occasional spin in the nieghborhood. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

PAbiker said:


> You might know to do this already but my doctar said too keep moving my wrist and elbow. He said to take it out of my sling and stretch my elbow. This helps to keep your joints from getting stiff. How many pain killers did your doctor give? Mine gave me 50, should last a while. Not sure what I'll do when they run out.
> 
> Steelstump, my doctor said if I don't have surgery, later in life it could possibly fatigue faster than my other shoulder because the bone is shorter. Did you or anyone else have problems with this? The doctor said the coice is up too me. Any thoughts? Thanks.


i did not have a choice(by virtue of shortening, tinting of the skin, and the fragment), honestly it feels so much better once the post op pain is gone


----------



## steelstump93 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Good to hear*



yakuzafreerider said:


> Now at a little over a month since I broke my clavicle Ive gotten back most of my movement, still can't put a lot of weight on it or make sudden moves with the left arm. But in time strength will return, muscles over my shoulder cramps up a lot after walking or standing for long lengths of time. Still been hitting the road bike on the trainer, and an occasional spin in the nieghborhood. Hope everyone is doing well.


Good to hear you're doing well. Mine would also fatigue/cramp if my arm went unsupported for extended periods. I'd put the sling on if I were going to be standing for long periods. Make sure you are stretch for range of motion.

SS93


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah stretching has been the key to regaining my range of motion, Started using resistance bands to regain strength until I get the ok to using free weights from the doc. I put the sling back on too when the shoulder cramping starts. Just not sure on full recovery time though...I hear 4 months total before I should even think of getting back on the freeride bike.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

What's the surgical process now? 

6 years ago they put a plate and 6 screws on mine cause it only had a 30% chance of healing without. This plate required a second surgery and healing period to remove. It had to be removed cause the bone is weaker w/ the plate, and it would break in two places (each end of the plate) not one if I had slipped up while riding.

I've heard they can do a string or wire now which is much less invasive and heals quicker.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

I've heard of the string/ or wire as well. Guess I'll find out thursday how mine is healing. If I hear anything different I'll let you know.


----------



## iridexc (Sep 21, 2008)

they can sometimes do a rod, which slides in but nothing with wires i know of


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

well went to the doc last thursday, good news and bad...good news I dont need sugery, and everything seemed to be healing as it should, but bad news it will be 6 more weeks before I can do anything. I do get to return to work under light duty, till 2nd wk of Jan still cant pick up anything heavy. But even then its the Docs call. It does look like my clavicle will be twice as thick though once healed which is weird. Anyways I'll continue with spinning on the trainer and using resistance bands and doing core workouts till I'm fully 100% I'm hoping to be in better shape than I was before my injury when I return to the mountains.


----------



## BCoyle21 (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't be so quick to steer people away from surgery i had mine 5 days ago and I just went on a ride (very smooth singletrack through a park) and tomorrow Im climbing a 14er so you never know how the body will respond, hell i still have my staples in.


----------



## steelstump93 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Wow!*



BCoyle21 said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to steer people away from surgery i had mine 5 days ago and I just went on a ride (very smooth singletrack through a park) and tomorrow Im climbing a 14er so you never know how the body will respond, hell i still have my staples in.


 I was led to believe that you had to keep the arm imobile for at least 3-4 weeks after surgery. I assume you mean climbing a 14er on foot.

SS93


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

steelstump93 said:


> I was led to believe that you had to keep the arm imobile for at least 3-4 weeks after surgery. I assume you mean climbing a 14er on foot.
> 
> SS93


He didn't necessarily have surgery on the same injury as others on this thread. He had surgery for his own particular injury. In my case it was a broken wrist. One guy sez "yeah, I had a soft splint for a month and I was good to go". For HIS broken wrist. I had surgery, a hard cast for six weeks and months and months of PT just to be able to open the refrigerator door. I'm sure it's the same with different "broken" clavicles.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres an update...back in january went back to work, it rebroke just by doing repetitive motion. So back out for another 3months, Doc had me buy an ultra sound bone growth stimulator (exogen 4000) 3 months later still no change...thinking that a non union was for life sold my bike, several weeks later he setup surgery. Surgery went better than expected been road biking and trying to get my strength back. I get to go back to work mid september and now Im looking for another MTB. So far so good, my opinion has changed about surgery, get it- it is worth it...my surgery cost $30,000 thank goodness insurance took care of most of it. by the way my avatar is my xray-


----------

